# Téléchargement sur Apple Store



## PDD (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je viens d'effectuer le seul téléchargement gratuit que je vois sur l'AS, un truc lié au pdf. Tout s'est passé normalement mais je ne vois pas ou cela se met sur l'IPad...Pouvez vous m'expliquer, Par avance merci et désolé pour mon ignorance...


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2012)

Téléchargé depuis L'ipad?

C'est une application-?


----------



## PDD (8 Avril 2012)

URL to PDF c'est le nom de ce que j'ai téléchargé mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je faisais un essais sur l'AS pour la première fois...
J'ai téléchagé depuis mon IPad.


----------



## PDD (8 Avril 2012)

Bon mon petit fils de 10 ans m'à montré ou il est, la gêne...


----------



## Tosay (8 Avril 2012)

PDD a dit:


> Bon mon petit fils de 10 ans m'à montré ou il est, la gêne...



Génération Internet


----------

